# Editing Help



## ECR01 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm working on some product photography at the moment which needs a dreamy/warm feel. 

I've come across these images on my travels - does anyone know how this look is achieved? Is it the quality of camera and lens? Or is it achieved in post production? I'm mainly referring to the botanicals and basket/wicker In the background - it's taken on such a beautiful feel, almost painting like. How can I achieve this myself? Thanks!!!!!
Images can be found here: Green Beauty Shopping with Integrity Botanicals


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 27, 2016)

I do this by creating two layers.  One is turned brown (30° on the color wheel), the other is desaturated to 30-50% depending on the image.  I then change the opacity of the top layer to blend the two images.


----------



## ECR01 (Jun 28, 2016)

Fantastic! I will give it a go. Thanks so much for your help


----------

